# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Wireless Keyboard..TV to PC

## lazydays

Any experience out there with wireless keyboards?
I'm in the throws of connecting my Desktop PC to my new LCD TV. About 1 wall and 15m away. I'm doing this with a vga and audio lead. Already tested the setup etc with a friends laptop and all works good.
I'd love to sit at the TV and control the PC via a wireless keyboard. 
Been searching all over the net and can't get a good answer.
Looked at Logitech MK710 ($150rrp, $85 on Ebay) with a battery life of 3 yrs and also looked at the new Solar Logitech model ($150) All a bit expensive. 
Question... 
will the 2.4GHz work about 10 m away and through a standard plaster board wall?? 
Is there such an animal as a powered wireless keyboard mouse. i.e. I can plug it into power near the TV and remotely control the PC but not have to worry about batterys? 
Thanks for your experience and replys.

----------


## jago

> Any experience out there with wireless keyboards?
> I'm in the throws of connecting my Desktop PC to my new LCD TV. About 1 wall and 15m away. I'm doing this with a vga and audio lead. Already tested the setup etc with a friends laptop and all works good.
> I'd love to sit at the TV and control the PC via a wireless keyboard. 
> Been searching all over the net and can't get a good answer.
> Looked at Logitech MK710 ($150rrp, $85 on Ebay) with a battery life of 3 yrs and also looked at the new Solar Logitech model ($150) All a bit expensive. 
> Question... 
> will the 2.4GHz work about 10 m away and through a standard plaster board wall?? 
> Is there such an animal as a powered wireless keyboard mouse. i.e. I can plug it into power near the TV and remotely control the PC but not have to worry about batterys? 
> Thanks for your experience and replys.

  
Crap except Apple which is great
You get what you pay for and its not going to be cheap.
What is the end use streaming of content as there are better ways of doing it.
2.4ghz will work up to 100meters without too much  interferance 
No.

----------


## lazydays

> Crap except Apple which is great
> You get what you pay for and its not going to be cheap.
> What is the end use streaming of content as there are better ways of doing it.
> 2.4ghz will work up to 100meters without too much  interferance 
> No.

  Thanks for reply.. _What is the end use streaming of content as there are better ways of doing it._ 
All up it's costing me only $85 for cabling and wall plates. I think that's a pretty fair price and way to go about it. What do you suggest. Currently the most common set-up between my friends is the use of a Media Player with a plug in HD. HD's are swapped around amongst them and movies "shared". 
Instead of buying a Media Player I have opted for a direct TV/PC connection and use the current USB HD to swap with friends. For the price of just the cabling it comes up pretty good. The wireless keyboard is just a wish list extra at this stage. It's no big problem to start up a movie on my PC and then go and watch it in the other room. 
Also with all the cleaning up of shelves etc with the new TV installation I am going to put all my music CD's into I-Tune and then put all the CD's away and use the TV/Home Theatre/PC combo to play music. 
PS....I also wanted direct connection so I could easily utilize I-View (ABC streaming)

----------


## Matt1970

I use a Logitech diNovo Edge myself and find it to be a great piece of kit.  Sleek and very easy to use.  diNovo Edge 
Or you could opt for the mini version.....  diNovo Mini

----------


## lazydays

thanks matt...I took a punt with the skymaster mini and it works great. Easily controls my PC whilst sitting in front of my TV, 2 rooms and about 10m away Skymaster Mini Wireless Keyboard Mouse Presenter Combo - Online Shopping @ Shopping Square.COM.AU Online Bargain & Discount Shopping Square
Only 150mm long and has a keypad built in so need for a mouse. Also built in lithium battery
Have now got the cables all hooked up and TV/PC combo works good.
More specs on the mini wireless keyboard (cost about $60) 
 						Portable, elegant, lifestyle
Meet the golden section of the mini-size, enjoy the full-size keyboard,  the main function, enter the instant messaging message, URL and search  text, without leaving your sofa or seating.
 Perfect control PC entertainment features
Innovative design of the Navigation keys, convenient and practical  multimedia control keys and 2.4G wireless technology to provide you with  the farthest to 30 m PC control capabilities, backlight lamp designed  to allow you to, even in dim light, it is also able to easily enter  text, browse web pages, lying on a sofa playing computer games.
 The perfect keyboard, touch, laser pointer combination
Whether it is teaching, training, or speech, keyboard, mouse, laser  pointer in one hand and hand, three-dimensional explanation, a more  lively! The instructor must have thebest weapon
 Built-in rechargeable more staying power lithium-ion battery
Advanced lithium-ion battery charging time shorter and longer usage time between chargesfor up to 1 month.
 The world's first Touchpad 90-degree flip design
With a 90-degree flip a switch function key Touchpad, allows you to be  more humane mode of operation to achieve click, scroll, and the mouse  click action. Control and enjoy the funof the same notebook computer.
 You can
Teaching, training, lectures: keyboard, mouse, laser pointer in one hand and hand, three-dimensional explanation, amore lively!
IPTV, Living Room Computers: lying on the sofa, the free manipulation of  the living room computer, Internet, shopping, trade stocks and soon!
Personalization: lying on a sofa or blanket to play computer games and  the Internet is not cool? "Spiritual bond" is the personality of your  choice!
CARPC: car computer's wireless best solution!
Gifts: Business gifts, interpersonal gifts the bestchoice!    				 				 					 													 								Operating distanc 								less then 30 meter 							 													 								Transmitting power 								Max +4dBm 							 													 								Working voltage 								3.3V 							 													 								Working current 								<150mA 							 													 								Charge voltage 								4.2V~5.05V 							 													 								Charge current 								<350mA 							 													 								Sleep current 								<1mA 							 													 								Dimension 								151*59*12.5mm

----------

